# Fragen zu Phpmyadmin und zu Proftpd



## MrJack (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Ich wollte phpmyadmin und proftpd mal mit den configs für meine Zwecke anpassen.
Z.b. stellte ich in der Proftpd-config ein, dass die Session erst nach 3000 sekunden, und nicht nach 600 sekunden geschlossen wird.

Nur leider werden diese Änderungen nicht übernommen, auch nach einem restart per /etc/init.d/apache2 restart bzw /etc/init.d/proftpd restart.
Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das ändern?

Desweiteren stellte ich im apache ein, dass die Importgröße für phpmyadmin anstatt 8MB 1GB betragen soll.

Eine weitere Frage:
Es ist in der Standartausführung von phpmyadmin auf ispconfig nicht möglich, sql-dateien komprimiert zu exportieren. Desweiteren ist es ja nur möglich, die rohen .sql-dateien über das sql-fenster zu importieren. Das wird bei größeren Foren mit bis zu 10MB-großen Backups problematisch.
Ist es möglich einzustellen, dass es (wie beim normalen phpmyadmin) oben in der Leiste in Importfeld gibt, bzw dass die Datenbanken schon komprimiert exportiert werden?

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2008)

> Nur leider werden diese Änderungen nicht übernommen, auch nach einem restart per /etc/init.d/apache2 restart bzw /etc/init.d/proftpd restart.
> Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das ändern?


Versuch mal Deine Änderungen in <global></global> tags zu setzen.



> Eine weitere Frage:
> Es ist in der Standartausführung von phpmyadmin auf ispconfig nicht möglich, sql-dateien komprimiert zu exportieren. Desweiteren ist es ja nur möglich, die rohen .sql-dateien über das sql-fenster zu importieren. Das wird bei größeren Foren mit bis zu 10MB-großen Backups problematisch.
> Ist es möglich einzustellen, dass es (wie beim normalen phpmyadmin) oben in der Leiste in Importfeld gibt, bzw dass die Datenbanken schon komprimiert exportiert werden?


Der ISPConfig phpmyadmin ist ein "normaler" und nicht modifitierter phpmyadmin. Vielleicht hast Du eine veraltete Version installiert?

Zum Thema komprimierung: Das PHP für den Webserver auf port 81 hat keine zlib einkompiliert, daher kannst Du in phpmyadmin keine gezippten dateien öffnen. Bei einer datenbankgröße von 100 MB würde ich Dir sowieso empfehlen, sie entweder auf der Shell einzuspielen oder einer der Desktop_Applikationen wir MySQL ADministrator von mysql zu verwenden.


----------



## MrJack (8. Juni 2008)

Hey Till,
Erstmal Danke für deine Antworten.

Zum Phpmyadmin: Ich habe mir das Paket über das Interface installiert und dachte deshalb es wäre modifiziert.
Gut, ich irrte, vielen Dank das du mir das erklärt hast 



> Zum Thema komprimierung: Das PHP für den Webserver auf port 81 hat keine zlib einkompiliert


Kann ich dieses zlib nachinstallieren?

mfg,
MrJack

//edit: habe phpmyadmin jetzt von dieser quelle installiert: http://ispconfig.bb-hosting.org/uk/downloads.htm
Was soll ich sagen? Läuft perfekt! Super, bin begeistert =)

//edit2: Nur zum Verständnis: Ich habe hier die Einstellung in der apache2.conf. Ich muss jetzt "post_max_size = 100MB" in "<global>post_max_size = 100MB</global>" setzen?


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2008)

> //edit: habe phpmyadmin jetzt von dieser quelle installiert: http://ispconfig.bb-hosting.org/uk/downloads.htm


Ist identisch mit dem Download auf ispconfig.org 



> //edit2: Nur zum Verständnis: Ich habe hier die Einstellung in der apache2.conf. Ich muss jetzt "post_max_size = 100MB" in "<global>post_max_size = 100MB</global>" setzen?


Nein, meine Antwort bezog sich auf proftpd und nicht apache.


----------



## MrJack (9. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht wo ich dieses veraltete Teil her hatte 


Wie mache ich das jetzt mit dem apache2? <global> wird da ja wohl nicht gehene (wie du sagtest).

Und die ist das mit dem gezippten importieren?

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2008)

Erläutere doch bitte nochmal, wo genau Du jetzt den Timeout erhältst (welches Protokoll, welche Client Anwendung).



> Und die ist das mit dem gezippten importieren?


Das geht nicht mit dem phpmyadmin ohne dass Du vorher das PHP für ISPConfig neu mit zlib kompilieren müsstest.


----------



## MrJack (10. Juni 2008)

Wie würde das funktionieren?
Muss ich bei dem kompilieren von zlib irgendwas beachten?

Ich habe nicht direkt mit dem Apache, sondern mit der php.ini Ärger. Ich stellte die max_upload_size von 8M auf 100M, doch leider geschah nichts. Ich werde nochmal alles durchgehen, es liegt wahrscheinlich an mir.

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem kompilieren ist nicht so einfach, wenn Du Dich damit nicht auskennst, solltest Du es lieber lassen, da nach einem Fehler das ganze ISPConfig nicht mehr funktioniert.



> Ich habe nicht direkt mit dem Apache, sondern mit der php.ini Ärger. Ich stellte die max_upload_size von 8M auf 100M, doch leider geschah nichts. Ich werde nochmal alles durchgehen, es liegt wahrscheinlich an mir.


Welche php.ini hast Du denn geändert?


----------



## MrJack (11. Juni 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das mit dem kompilieren ist nicht so einfach, wenn Du Dich damit nicht auskennst, solltest Du es lieber lassen, da nach einem Fehler das ganze ISPConfig nicht mehr funktioniert.


Nunja, das Risiko würde ich eingehen. Wie ist das denn, ein how-to gibts dazu nicht, bzw eine Seite wo ich mir Wissen anlesen kann?




> Welche php.ini hast Du denn geändert?



/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini 

wenn ich die werte verstelle wird es ignoriert.

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2008)

Für alle Dienste die unet port 81 erreichbar sind, ist die php.ini:

/root/ispconfig/php/php.ini



> ein how-to gibts dazu nicht, bzw eine Seite wo ich mir Wissen anlesen kann?


Nein. Generell funktioniert es wie folgt:

1) ISPConfig installer tar.gz runterladen und entpacken.
2) Die Datei install_ispconfig/compile_aps/compile bearbeiten, dort drin findest Du u.a. das configure statement für das ispconfig php.
3) Setup aufrufen, damit ispconfig aktualisiert und dabei auch das php neu kompiliert wird.


----------



## MrJack (12. Juni 2008)

> Für alle Dienste die unet port 81 erreichbar sind, ist die php.ini:
> 
> /root/ispconfig/php/php.ini


Hehe, das erklärt einiges^^.
Nach dem editieren von der läuft alles wunderbar 


//edit: Ziehe das gesagte zurück. Dem phpmyadmin ist es egal ob ich das file_upload_limit auch in der php.ini auf 150M stelle. Wo lässt sich das umstellen? Ich kann im Phpmyadmin lächerliche 8MB importieren, das reicht mir nicht aus.
Ich habe beide php.ini's editiert

( /etc/php5/apache/php.ini und /root/ispconfig/**/php.ini (** = keine Ahnung wie der Pfad genau hieß)).

Was kann ich tun?
Es gibt da so hübsche Upload-Verzeichnise. Die kann man auch namenbasierend einstellen (im phpmyadmin). Die Frage ist ob sich das umsetzen lässt?

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2008)

Du musst neben dem Upload Limit vermutlich auch das Post Limit in der php.ini hoch setzen und danach ispconfig neu starten.


----------



## MrJack (14. Juni 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst neben dem Upload Limit vermutlich auch das Post Limit in der php.ini hoch setzen und danach ispconfig neu starten.


Alles klar, es lag am ispconfig-restart.
Danach geht alles super 

Vielen Dank Till, du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.

mfg,
MrJack


----------

